# Flatrate-Drosselung: Nach Telekom nun auch Vodafone-Kunden betroffen?



## MarcHatke (23. April 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Flatrate-Drosselung: Nach Telekom nun auch Vodafone-Kunden betroffen?* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Flatrate-Drosselung: Nach Telekom nun auch Vodafone-Kunden betroffen?


----------



## Farragut (23. April 2013)

ach zum Glück sprechen sich Firmen nicht ab, um den Markt zu kontrollieren, wir Verbraucher haben es aber auch richtig gut...


----------



## Sha6rath (23. April 2013)

Armes Deutschland...


----------



## DarkSilencer (23. April 2013)

Also wenn das war ist, die haben doch nicht mehr alle Tassen in der Waffel.
Ganz ehrlich da können se gleich ne Atombombe auf Deutschland schmeißen da sind wir auch wieder in der Steinzeit. Wir haben schon im schnitt die Teuersten Tarife dann solche aktionen.


----------



## Koorinator (23. April 2013)

Ich kenne mich da zwar nicht so aus aber wenn die Führenden Anbieter das gleichzeitig einführen müsste das doch gegen das Kartellrecht verstoßen.


----------



## mikewaldorf (23. April 2013)

Sehr geehrtes Bundeskartellamt: YOUR TURN !!!


----------



## hawkytonk (23. April 2013)

DarkSilencer schrieb:


> Also wenn das war ist, die haben doch nicht mehr alle Tassen in der Waffel.
> Ganz ehrlich da können se gleich ne Atombombe auf Deutschland schmeißen da sind wir auch wieder in der Steinzeit. Wir haben schon im schnitt die Teuersten Tarife dann solche aktionen.


 Wozu Atombombe? Reichen dir die ganzen Atomkraftwerke der benachbarter Staaten denn nicht? 

War aber klar, dass andere Anbieter da mitziehen.


----------



## TruePlayer (23. April 2013)

Vor 'nem Jahr von Vodafone zu UnityMedia gewechselt. Kostet weniger und bietet mehr Bandbreite. Da *froi* ich mich ja gleich nochmal über diese Entscheidung!

Jetzt muss ich nur darauf achten dass die nächste Wohnung/Haus auch einen Kabelanschluss hat...  ^^


----------



## marzipanmann (23. April 2013)

Dann gibt es ja wieder einen tollen Grund um zu Kündigen und wechseln, freu ich mich schon drauf, da Vodafon eh ein Saftladen ist.


----------



## Stingshot22 (23. April 2013)

Bye bye Vodafon, hallo Kabel! Ich hab seit dem Januar diesen Jahres auch den DSL/Festnetz-Vertrag bei denen und der wird bald gekündigt, wenn da nicht nochmal zurückgerudert wird.
Soviel zu Aussagen wie "dann kündige ich halt Telekom und geh woanders hin". Wenn neben Vodafon auch alle anderen Telekom-Untermieter die Drosselung durchziehen wollen, können viele Kunden nicht weg, weil kein Kabel verfügbar ist und nur Telekom und Anhängsel vor Ort sind.
Wenn man nicht in nem Ballungsgebiet wohnt, guckt man in die Röhre bzw. wenn das Volumen aufgebraucht ist entweder in den Strohhalm oder auf's Bankkonto.

So langsam bleibt ein deutscher Shitstorm epischen Ausmaßes die einzige Hoffnung, denn bevor die Aufregung darüber nicht überkocht, wird die Politik und das Kartellamt wahrscheinlich nen Scheißdreck tun. Was hilft einem "Mindestlohn und Co", wenn solche Monopole dein ganzes Gehalt kassieren.

Wenn das so weiter geht, fangen die Anbieter aus Frankreich, Schweiz, Österreich, Belgien und Niederlanden (wahrscheinlich sogar aus Polen und Tschechien) an, ihre Netze nach Deutschland auszubauen. Man kauft ja auch Zigaretten und Co dort, warum nicht auch gleich Internet?!


----------



## SchoPinator (23. April 2013)

Und Tschüss schnelles Internet das hat sich dann wohl endgültig erledigt. Telekom und Vodafone werden nicht die einzigen Provider sein die das Internet kaputt machen werden.


----------



## DBqFetti (23. April 2013)

War doch zu erwarten dass da Absprachen erfolgen. Sonst würde die T-Com haufenweise Kunden verlieren. Es wird nicht lange dauern, da ist die Flatrate wie wir sie kannten aus Deutschland verschwunden und wir werden 10 Jahre zurückgeworfen. Auch supi für die, die auf Gaikai-Dienste etc. setzen wollten.


----------



## Svatlas (23. April 2013)

Stingshot22 schrieb:


> Bye bye Vodafon, hallo Kabel! Ich hab seit dem Januar diesen Jahres auch den DSL/Festnetz-Vertrag bei denen und der wird bald gekündigt, wenn da nicht nochmal zurückgerudert wird.


 
Kündigen solltes du wenn dann nur vor Ablauf deiner Vertragslaufzeit (in der Regel 24 Monate). Solang bist du Bestandskunde und kannst alles nutzen. Also hast du noch genug Zeit zum zurück rudern  

Wer weiß, was in 22 Monaten sich wieder alles geändert hat. Die werden 100 pro dabei bleiben, aber evlt. wird das Volumen oder Speed ja noch erhöht



DBqFetti schrieb:


> War doch zu erwarten dass da Absprachen erfolgen. Sonst würde die T-Com haufenweise Kunden verlieren. Es wird nicht lange dauern, da ist die Flatrate wie wir sie kannten aus Deutschland verschwunden und wir werden 10 Jahre zurückgeworfen. Auch supi für die, die auf Gaikai-Dienste etc. setzen wollten.



Genau deswegen machen die das ja! Der Datenaufwand wird immer größer und lässt dadurch deren Kasse klingeln!

Seh mich in 3 Jahren, wieder wie vor 15 Jahren, mit einem DSL-WebDialer


----------



## Slay78 (23. April 2013)

So, jetzt ehrlich, wen wundert`s, wer hat damit nicht gerechnet?
War doch nur logisch, das da jetzt alle anderen Anbieter nachziehen, bei LTE wird dieses Modell schon lange angewandt, nur das da nach max. 30GB im Monat die Drossel rein gehauen wird und das noch asozialer ist.
Die können so doch viel mehr Kohle machen, nach der Drosselung kann man für spotbillige 5€ pro 1GB, Volumen nachbuchen.
Hier noch was lustiges zu Vodafone:Vodafone will Jobs streichen und auslagern - Nachrichten - WDR.de


----------



## H3LLNuN (23. April 2013)

Laut NTV wird es bei Vodafone KEINE Drosselung geben:
http://www.n-tv.de/10525876


----------



## Kratos333 (23. April 2013)

Ist doch nur eine frage der Zeit bis die anderen auch nachziehen...


----------



## Stingshot22 (23. April 2013)

Naja, ich hab grade festgestellt, dass, obwohl ich mitten im Ruhrgebiet wohne, kein Kabel habe und somit zu den gearschte gehöre, solange ich nicht wieder umziehe. Verdammt ich wohne hier seit knapp 4 Monaten und darf mir deswegen schon über den nächsten Umzug gedanken machen.
Ich streame und sauge was das Zeug hält, jeden Tag. Ich gucke garkein Fernsehen mehr, ich streame alles was ich sehen will, wann ich es sehen will aus dem Internet, jeden Abend. Da sind die 75GB oder gott weiß wo Vodafon die Grenze für ne 16er Leitung setzt in einer Woche weg. Die ganzen Steam-Spiele samt Updates, Origin genauso, Internet-Radio, Skype, Teamspeak und Mumble und der Traffic den meine Online-Spiele erzeugen. Da brauch wenigstens doppelt, wenn nicht sogar dreifach so viel und das dann für ne 16er Leitung unter 30 Euro ... unwahrscheinlich.

Also Kabel Deutschland ist nicht verfügbar, Unitymedia weiß es selber nicht und muss noch nachgucken.

Und die NTV-Quelle find ich jetzt nicht sehr beruhigend ...


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. April 2013)

Für mich bedeutet es für die Zukunft einfach, wieder mehr verpackte Spiele zu kaufen. Da ist es in Zukunft wohl besser, wenn man die ganzen Daten und Spiele wieder auf einer DVD da hat, weil man es sich wohl irgendwann nicht mehr leisten kann, riesige Berge an Gigabytes herunterzuladen.


----------



## Schalkmund (23. April 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Für mich bedeutet es für die Zukunft einfach, wieder mehr verpackte Spiele zu kaufen. Da ist es in Zukunft wohl besser, wenn man die ganzen Daten und Spiele wieder auf einer DVD da hat, weil man es sich wohl irgendwann nicht mehr leisten kann, riesige Berge an Gigabytes herunterzuladen.


 Träum weiter. Bei dem letzten Spiel das ich mir gekauft habe, habe ich mich, nach dem Start der "Installation" (Download wäre wohl die bessere Wortwahl) gefragt, warum da überhaupt ein ein Datenträger in der Packung drin war.


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. April 2013)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Träum weiter. Bei dem letzten Spiel das ich mir gekauft habe, habe ich mich, nach dem Start der "Installation" (Download wäre wohl die bessere Wortwahl) gefragt, warum da überhaupt ein ein Datenträger in der Packung drin war.


 
Naja es macht schon was aus, ob man nur 1-2 GB an Patches lädt oder gleich ein komplettes Spiel mit 25-30 GB


----------



## MisterSmith (23. April 2013)

Ich habe Kabel und leider muss ich da ein paar Illusionen zerstören was die Geschwindigkeit anbelangt. Diese hängt wohl unter anderem sehr stark davon ab wie viele noch in der Umgebung Kabel nutzen und wie groß der Datenverkehr ist.


----------



## Bonkic (23. April 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Für mich bedeutet es für die Zukunft einfach, wieder mehr verpackte Spiele zu kaufen. .


 
für mich würde das bedeuten, dass ich den provider wechsele.


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. April 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> für mich würde das bedeuten, dass ich den provider wechsele.


 
Wird nichts bringen. Da werden in den nächsten Jahren sicher nahezu alle umsteigen, denke ich.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. April 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Ich habe Kabel und leider muss ich da ein paar Illusionen zerstören was die Geschwindigkeit anbelangt. Diese hängt wohl unter anderem sehr stark davon ab wie viele noch in der Umgebung Kabel nutzen und wie groß der Datenverkehr ist.


 Was heisst das konkret in Zahlen ? Was hast du denn für ne max. Download-Rate ? Und wieviele Haushalte im Gebäude ?


----------



## MisterSmith (23. April 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Was heisst das konkret in Zahlen ? Was hast du denn für ne max. Download-Rate ? Und wieviele Haushalte im Gebäude ?


Also die max. Rate ist bei mir um die 32.000 bei einer 32'er Leitung(bestes Ergebnis bei Speedtest.net). Allerdings habe ich mit Hilfe des TCP-Optimizer Tools Änderungen vorgenommen, vorher lag die um die  20.000.

Die bricht aber Werktags so ab ca. 17.00 Uhr ein, ich schätze so zwischen 7.000-14.000, hängt aber auch natürlich von den jeweiligen Seiten/Servern ab.

Ist aber wirklich schwer zu sagen, da natürlich auch mehr Leute auf die Server zugreifen.

EDIT: 2 weitere Haushalte, aber die nutzen kein Internet, aber leider sind nicht nur die unmittelbaren Anschlüsse entscheidend.


----------



## Blasterishere (23. April 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Also die max. Rate ist bei mir um die 32.000 bei einer 32'er Leitung(bestes Ergebnis bei Speedtest.net). Allerdings habe ich mit Hilfe des TCP-Optimizer Tools Änderungen vorgenommen, vorher lag die um die  20.000.
> 
> Die bricht aber Werktags so ab ca. 17.00 Uhr ein, ich schätze so zwischen 7.000-14.000, hängt aber auch natürlich von den jeweiligen Seiten/Servern ab.
> 
> ...



Ich habe von Unitymedia das 100k Internet und wohne mitten in Frankfurt sehr sehr viele Nachbarn Unitymedia nutzen fürs Internet. Ich kann jedenfalls zu keiner Zeit irgendwelche Einflüsse anderer spüren, deswegen müsste ich dir da widersprechen, aber kann natürlich von Ort zu Ort und von kabel zu kabel unterschiedlich sein.


----------



## Peter23 (23. April 2013)

Hier ein Artikel der das Problem auf einem etwas höherem Level beleuchtet. Stichwort neutrales Internet: Sascha Lobo über DSL-Flatrates: Die Telekom erdrosselt das Internet - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## H3LLNuN (23. April 2013)

Und hier erste Reaktionen der Politiker, hoffe die halten sich auch mal daran: 
http://www.golem.de/news/netzneutralitaet-opposition-will-gesetz-gegen-telekom-drosselung-1304-98891.html


----------



## Stingshot22 (23. April 2013)

So langsam kommt mir Deutschland vor, wie Rapture aus Bioshock (vor dem Bürgerkrieg, beschrieben im Roman "Rapture")
Demnächst muss man selbst bei sich zu Hause Münzen einschmeißen, nur damit die Badezimmertür überhaupt aufgeht und man auf's Klo kann, wobei jegliches Wasser dann noch extra kostet.


----------



## Fielion (23. April 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wird nichts bringen. Da werden in den nächsten Jahren sicher nahezu alle umsteigen, denke ich.



... tja und anstatt die Konzerne mit Verzicht zu strafen werden die Deutschen lieber fleißig zahlen, haben ja sonst keine großejn Kosten zu tragen^^, man hats ja^^
Nur fragt sich dann wer überhaupt noch groß anbieten wird im Netz.
Sicher nur noch die die sich das auch leisten können.


----------



## MisterSmith (23. April 2013)

Blasterishere schrieb:


> Ich habe von Unitymedia das 100k Internet und wohne mitten in Frankfurt sehr sehr viele Nachbarn Unitymedia nutzen fürs Internet. Ich kann jedenfalls zu keiner Zeit irgendwelche Einflüsse anderer spüren, deswegen müsste ich dir da widersprechen, aber kann natürlich von Ort zu Ort und von kabel zu kabel unterschiedlich sein.


Ich bin bei Kabel Deutschland und wohne in einer relativ kleinen Stadt. Ganz extrem fällt es mir z. B. bei Youtube auf. Ich habe jetzt mal eben einen Speedtest gemacht, komme da momentan lediglich auf nur 21.79 Mbps.
Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. April 2013)

Fielion schrieb:


> ... tja und anstatt die Konzerne mit Verzicht zu strafen werden die Deutschen lieber fleißig zahlen, haben ja sonst keine großejn Kosten zu tragen^^, man hats ja^^
> Nur fragt sich dann wer überhaupt noch groß anbieten wird im Netz.
> Sicher nur noch die die sich das auch leisten können.


 
Ich habe ja nicht gesagt, dass ich das dann einfach so hinnehmen würde, sondern meine Aussage lediglich beinhaltete, dass wohl alle anderen auch auf den Zug aufspringen werden. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Leute bei der Telekom das einfach so alleine durchziehen, sondern sie sich bestimmt mit anderen schon ausgetauscht haben, dass man das gemeinsam durchzieht.


----------



## Fielion (23. April 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich habe ja nicht gesagt, dass ich das dann einfach so hinnehmen würde, sondern meine Aussage lediglich beinhaltete, dass wohl alle anderen auch auf den Zug aufspringen werden. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Leute bei der Telekom das einfach so alleine durchziehen, sondern sie sich bestimmt mit anderen schon ausgetauscht haben, dass man das gemeinsam durchzieht.


 
äh ich hab nix gegen dich gesagt!  Ich habe nur festgestellt, wie ich glaube das es laufen wird.
In dem Artikel der weiter Oben verlinkt wurde hies es ja das quasi auf Dauer alle Anbieter, dann noch Geld verlangen würden, dafür das man deren Inhalte nutzt.
Aber die Internetnutzung doppelt und dreifach zu zahlen nein Danke.
hmm... aber ich glaube die Einzelhändler in den Innenstädten würde es freuen.
Wäre das dann ein Fortschritt, oder eher einer zurück?


----------



## Skynet800 (23. April 2013)

Hm, befinden wir uns dann hier nicht im Bereicht einer illegalen Preisabsprache?

Was sagen die Juristen ?


----------



## Corlagon (23. April 2013)

offiziell gleicht man seine preise der konkurrenz an. viel spaß bei dem versuch etwas gegenteiliges zu beweisen.


----------



## Fielion (23. April 2013)

Skynet800 schrieb:


> Hm, befinden wir uns dann hier nicht im Bereicht einer illegalen Preisabsprache?
> 
> Was sagen die Juristen ?



... ist doch üblich so, die Preistreiber beim Benzin sind doch da ein gutes Bsp.
und klar offiziell schimpft der Staat zwar, aber jeder weiß das der Staat ganz gut mitverdient.
Wer nun glaubt das diese Gelder wieder Sinnvoll in Deutschlands Infrastruktur investiert werden, der glaubt auch an den Weihnachtsmann.
Das stecken die sich alles in die eigenen Taschen bzw. schieben es Banken und Hedgefonds hinten rein.

Der Staat und seine Judikative ist doch nur ein Lügengebäude, geschaffen um die Masse kleinzuhalten.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (23. April 2013)

Naja.. zwar sagt Vodafone jetzt "wir haben im Moment keine solchen Pläne", dass hat die Telekom aber auch vor noch nicht mal nem halben Jahr behauptet, als solche Gerüchte das erste Mal aufkamen. 
Die Telekom wird das nicht ohne die anderen ISPs durchziehen können. Da arbeiten ja keine Dummköpfe  Die wissen ganz genau, dass es den Leuten nicht passt und vertrauen darauf, dass die Mehrheit die Kröte schluckt, was sicherlich auch so sein wird. Der Rest ist entweder so gering, dass sie einenen Rückgang in den Neuverträgen verschmerzen können, oder sie wissen, dass die Konkurenz das früher oder später auch so durchziehen wird - und die erbosten (potentiellen) Kunden kaum Ausweichmöglichkeit haben. Die Kabelanbieter könnten ausgenommen sein. Mag sein, dass jetzt deren Stunde endgültig schlägt.


----------



## Hasipuh90 (23. April 2013)

Was ist mit Leuten die noch ihren Alten Vertrag haben ohne Drosslung?


----------



## Schredder (23. April 2013)

Stingshot22 schrieb:


> So langsam kommt mir Deutschland vor, wie Rapture aus Bioshock (vor dem Bürgerkrieg, beschrieben im Roman "Rapture")
> Demnächst muss man selbst bei sich zu Hause Münzen einschmeißen, nur damit die Badezimmertür überhaupt aufgeht und man auf's Klo kann, wobei jegliches Wasser dann noch extra kostet.


 

Lustigerweise liegst du damit wohl garnicht mal allzu weit entfernt von der Realität. Denn auch das Wasser soll auf EU weiter Ebene privatisiert werden. Jedenfalls haben sich die Freier aus Brüssel zu einem solchen Vorhaben bestechen lassen. Jedenfalls wird das derzeit von den werten Herren des Europäischen Parlaments, die natürlich nur unser Allgemeinwohl im Sinn haben, heiss diskutiert. Weitere Infos findet man auf Water campaign | Water and sanitation are a human right!
Aber jetzt mal im Ernst: Eigentlich bin ich bloss ein blöder Spinner der unnötig Panik macht. Immerhin hatte die Privatisierung der Stromanbieter oder der Internetdienstleister ja auch keinen Einfluss auf den Preis, den der Kunde am Ende zahlt.


----------



## danthe (23. April 2013)

Ich weiß nicht, ob das jedem klar ist, aber damit, dass die Telekom Entertain von der Drosselung befreit, verletzt sie ganz eindeutig das Wettbewerbsrecht gegenüber den Video-on-Demand-Konkurrenten. Das lässt sich überhaupt nicht leugnen, aber ob sich irgendjemand darum kümmern wird? 
Mal abgesehen davon, dass die Anbieter sich ja, wie schon hier erwähnt, offensichtlich unrechtens abgesprochen haben. 
Es ist einfach unglaublich, was man sich als Bürger gefallen lassen muss.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (23. April 2013)

Schredder schrieb:


> Lustigerweise liegst du damit wohl garnicht mal allzu weit entfernt von der Realität. Denn auch das Wasser soll auf EU weiter Ebene privatisiert werden. Jedenfalls haben sich die Freier aus Brüssel zu einem solchen Vorhaben bestechen lassen. Jedenfalls wird das derzeit von den werten Herren des Europäischen Parlaments, die natürlich nur unser Allgemeinwohl im Sinn haben, heiss diskutiert. Weitere Infos findet man auf Water campaign | Water and sanitation are a human right!
> Aber jetzt mal im Ernst: Eigentlich bin ich bloss ein blöder Spinner der unnötig Panik macht. Immerhin hatte die Privatisierung der Stromanbieter oder der Internetdienstleister ja auch keinen Einfluss auf den Preis, den der Kunde am Ende zahlt.


 

Nicht nur das... geht auch schon in Bundesebene los. Brauch sich da nur die Abstimmung zur Frage "Ist Wasser ein Menschenrecht" anschauen. Irgendwann wird die Luft privatisiert. Aber hey ich bin auch ein Spinner^^

Mal so nebenbei: Gibt es eigentlich keinen vernünftigen Vorstand (aka menschlich) auf diesem Planeten oder ist Gier heute echt einfach alles? Ich weiß nicht, aber ich hab das Gefühl, sobald man die erste Millionen hat, will man einfach immer nur mehr. Und da glauben echt noch Leute, dass Gott uns nach seinem Ebenbild erschaffen hat  Wenn dem so ist, dann Gnade uns Gott...ach ne geht ja nicht ^^


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. April 2013)

Sobald die Gier beim Menschen einsetzt, setzt der Verstand aus.


----------



## rohan123 (23. April 2013)

Vieles geht in Richtung Always On. Hoffentlich heißt nicht bald Always slow.


----------



## OutsiderXE (23. April 2013)

Das macht keinen Sinn. Immer mehr Dinge passieren online. Immer mehr Daten müssen übertragen werden.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. April 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Also die max. Rate ist bei mir um die 32.000 bei einer 32'er Leitung(bestes Ergebnis bei Speedtest.net). Allerdings habe ich mit Hilfe des TCP-Optimizer Tools Änderungen vorgenommen, vorher lag die um die  20.000.
> 
> Die bricht aber Werktags so ab ca. 17.00 Uhr ein, ich schätze so zwischen 7.000-14.000, hängt aber auch natürlich von den jeweiligen Seiten/Servern ab.
> 
> ...


 Aber selbst das sind doch ziemlich gute Werte. Ich rechne ja auch nie damit, dass immer das Maximum eines bestimmten DSL-Anschlusses auch tatsächlich erreicht werden wird, aber wenn die Raten nicht absolut unterirdisch sind, würde ich nicht anfangen zu meckern.


----------



## Herbboy (23. April 2013)

Ich fänd es gerecht, wenn die mehr zahlen, die auch wirklich SEHR viel Traffic verursachen. Allerdings sollte dementsprechen die Volumenengrenze nicht zu niedrig sein, sondern nur wer wirklich viel Traffic verursacht, sollte mehr zahlen, wenn er vollen Speed will. Man sollte nicht gedrosselt werden, nur weil man EINmal über die Grenze gerät - es kann ja mal passieren, dass man eben den PC neu aufsetzen muss mit Updates&co und dann in dem Monat mal zB 150GB hat - wenn man ansonsten normalerweise maximal 50GB hatte, sollte man so einen Kunden nicht sofort bremsen.

Zudem muss es zeitgemäß sein: wenn die Leute mehr und mehr Videos in guter Qualität anschauen wollen, darf das Mindestvolumen nicht zu klein sein - allerdings kann ich es gut verstehen, wenn es insgesamt einfach teurer werden MUSS, wenn mehr und mehr Leute "mal eben" den ein oder anderen Film in BD-Größe anschauen/laden, was vor 2-3 Jahren so gut wie niemand getan hat. Da isses klar, dass die Anbieter nach und nach das nicht mehr mit der aktuellen Technik zu DEM Preis bieten können.


Aber die 200MB bei tmobile sind zB VIEL zu wenig - ich schaue nicht mal Videos an, besuche auch wenig "echte" websites, sondern nutze nur news-Apps, email, preisvergleich usw., schau vlt 2-3 mal die Woche nach nem Bild per Bildersuche und komme trotzdem immer nur ganz ganz knapp aus, in 12 Monaten war ich 3-4 mal auch kurz vor Monatsende über der Grenze... wenn die telekom das dann SO "konservativ" bemisst, was das Standardvolumen angeht, dann werden die einzigen Kunden, die damit auskommen, Leute sein, die so gut wie nie Videos schauen und kaum größere Spieleupdates benötigen.


vlt. sollte man so was machen wie "75GB für den 0815-User", dafür dann billiger als jetzt, und wer mehr Traffic haben will, der zahlt halt vlt 5€ mehr als jetzt.

Und so oder so: das alles gilt natürlich eh nur neue Verträge, das ist ja eh klar.


----------



## m0a9r1c1el (23. April 2013)

wenn das durchkommt, kündige ich und zapfe meine nachbarn an


----------



## MisterSmith (23. April 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Aber selbst das sind doch ziemlich gute Werte. Ich rechne ja auch nie damit, dass immer das Maximum eines bestimmten DSL-Anschlusses auch tatsächlich erreicht werden wird, aber wenn die Raten nicht absolut unterirdisch sind, würde ich nicht anfangen zu meckern.


Ich mecker doch gar nicht, ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen, dass bei Internet über Kabel auch nicht alles rosig ist.

Ach du schei..., ich sehe gerade wieso ich auf 32.000 gekommen bin, die haben bei Speedtest einen Testserver in meiner Stadt.


----------



## Kwengie (23. April 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich fänd es gerecht, wenn die mehr zahlen, die auch wirklich SEHR viel Traffic verursachen. Allerdings sollte dementsprechen die Volumenengrenze nicht zu niedrig sein, sondern nur wer wirklich viel Traffic verursacht, sollte mehr zahlen, wenn er vollen Speed will. Man sollte nicht gedrosselt werden, nur weil man EINmal über die Grenze gerät - es kann ja mal passieren, dass man eben den PC neu aufsetzen muss mit Updates&co und dann in dem Monat mal zB 150GB hat - wenn man ansonsten normalerweise maximal 50GB hatte, sollte man so einen Kunden nicht sofort bremsen.
> 
> Zudem muss es zeitgemäß sein: wenn die Leute mehr und mehr Videos in guter Qualität anschauen wollen, darf das Mindestvolumen nicht zu klein sein - allerdings kann ich es gut verstehen, wenn es insgesamt einfach teurer werden MUSS, wenn mehr und mehr Leute "mal eben" den ein oder anderen Film in BD-Größe anschauen/laden, was vor 2-3 Jahren so gut wie niemand getan hat. Da isses klar, dass die Anbieter nach und nach das nicht mehr mit der aktuellen Technik zu DEM Preis bieten können.
> 
> ...


 

also bei bestem Willen kann ich Deine Meinung nicht nachvollziehen und daß Du Dich für die Pläne der Telekom aussprichst.
Man könnte meinen, daß Du bei denen arbeitest...
Der Tarifdschungel im Mobilmarkt reicht mir schon, daher brauch ich keinen zweiten und bisher bin ich froh, daß ich mir beim Internet keine Gedanken machen muß, was ich für ne Datenflatrate, tolles Wort, brauche.

Für die Gamer wird ne schwere Zeit anbrechen, da man neuerdings zu fast allen Spielen online sein muß, um spielen zu können.
Und wie sieht es für diejenigen aus, die gerne Shooter wie Battlefield zocken? 
Ich habe mir bisher nicht den Kopf zerbrochen, was für eine Datenmenge so beim Dauerzocken anfällt, denn seit 2000 habe ich ne Flat. Schließlich will meine thailändische Frau auch ihren Spaß im Internet haben und schaut bevorzugt Thai-TV. Da kommt ne im Monat Menge zusammen.
Nach meiner Meinung reicht es vollkommen aus, wenn es eine Datenbegrenzung im mobilen Sektor gibt, die braucht nicht auf das Internet für herkömmliche Geräte (Heim-PCs) ausgeweitet werden, aber wenn man zu geldgeil geworden ist, naja, ich hoffe, die kommen mit ihren Plänen nicht durch und daß die SPD diese Beschneidung erfolgreich verhindert.

Es reicht mir schon, daß die Telekom sich das iPhone unter den Nagel gerissen hatte und wer so ein Gerät haben wollte, war gezwungen, einen teuren Vertrag abzuschließen. Die Bundeskartellbehörte hatte seinerzeits rechtzeitig eingreifen sollen, nicht erst fünf Jahre später.
So langsam mausert sich meiner Meinung Deutschland auch zum teuersten Land überhaupt, denn für mich ist es mitunter ein Skandal, wenn wir eigentlich genügend Strom produzieren und der überschüssige Strom wird an den Nachbarn verramscht und wir werden teuer zur Kasse gebeten. 
... aber was will man als Privatperson schon machen können?
Es hilft nur, den jeweils günstigsten Anbieter auszuwählen und zu diesen gehört die Telekom wahrlich nicht.

Ich glaube gerne, daß die Telekom sich mit anderen Anbietern abspricht, um einen eventuellen Kundenschwund zuvorzukommen, obwohl das nur für Neukunden wirksam ist. Und um diese mögliche Kundschaft geht es und wenn alle Anbieter am gleichen Strang ziehen...

@Mr. Smith:
Bei Deinen Ausführungen verstehe ich nur Bahnhof, daß Du plötzlich von zwei verschiedenen Werten berichtest.
Ich habe von 6 auf 16.000 aufgestockt und das reicht mir vollkommen. Dieser neue Vertrag ist etwas günstiger als der alte, den ich vor Jahren abgeschlossen hatte.
... und in diesem Vertrag ist praktisch alles zusammengefasst, so daß ich auf unterschiedliche Anbieter verzichten kann.


****
.... aber Willkommen im Internetsteinzeitalter, als wir noch mit 32ger Modems durchs Internet gegurkt sind.


----------



## Gupfel (24. April 2013)

was soll den die scheiße bei mir auf dem Dorf liegt eh nicht an dann hat Anfang des Jahres die Telekom endlich die Leitungen ausgebaut und jetzt sollte ich eine 50.000 Flat bekommen und jetzt wollen die die Flats abschaffen?  na gleich ein Grund meinen Vertrag vor beginn wieder zu kündigen


----------



## therealnova (24. April 2013)

Leute hört ich euch eigentlich selbst mal reden. Das Internet ist und bleibt die Zukunft und durch die aufgeben der Internetneutralität der Anbieter wird eine ZENSUR geschaffen. 
Da ich davon ausgehe das hier auch ein paar Leute mit Ahnung sind,  was wird dannach mit dem CLOUD System. Kurz gesagt für die Gamer, die Plattformen STEAM, ORGIN und UPLAY, wo viele DEUTSCHE ihre Spiele gekauft haben und sie wegen der Internet Drosselung nicht mehr herunterladen können ( 2 - 3 Tage für neuwertige spiele zum Downloaden ). Oder ein anders Beispiel, Multiplayer kann man dann auch nur noch spielen wenn man allein in Internet ist und niemand anders auf Youtube ist oder was downloadet. Ich habe "DSL 3000 (356 kbs download)" 5 Jahre lang mit einer 3 köpfigen Familie erlebt und es ist grausam. Die Programme ( Spiele ) werden in Zukunft immer größer und die Updates für Spiele werden auch immer größer. Die Telekom wird in der Zukunft die Geschwindigkeit nicht Hochschrauben (IHR SEHT ES BEI DEN HANDYs) ich verspreche es euch, für mehr Volumen, wisst ihr ja, müsst ihr mehr bezahlen
. Last es geschehen aber meckert nicht wenn ihr irgendwann nur noch 10 Tage Multiplayer im Monat ohne High Ping oder Lags Spielen könnt.

Zitat aus Spiegel.de :
Telekom verabschiedet sich von der Netzneutralität mit der Drosselung. Die Netzneutralität aber ist die Grundvoraussetzung für ein freies, offenes und sicheres Internet. Netzneutralität bedeutet, die im Netz fließenden Daten so gleich wie technisch sinnvoll zu behandeln. Fängt ein Netzbetreiber damit an, die Daten je nach Absender und Adressat zu unterscheiden - dann droht das freie, offene Internet selbst zum Markt zu werden, und zwar an der gefährlichsten Stelle überhaupt: dem Informationsaustausch.


----------



## ZickendeTightBombe (24. April 2013)

Ist schon irgendwie dreißt von der Telecom...Die wollen einfach nur doppelt abkassieren...mehr nicht !
Daumen runter


----------



## Herbboy (24. April 2013)

Kwengie schrieb:


> also bei bestem Willen kann ich Deine Meinung nicht nachvollziehen und daß Du Dich für die Pläne der Telekom aussprichst.


 ich sag nur, dass ich es nachvollziehen kann, wenn die vielkeicht 10% der Leute, die wirklich extrem viel Traffic verursachen, mehr zahlen müssen für vollen Speed. Ich zB lade selten größere Sachen runter, streame auch nicht viel, will aber natürlich trotzdem schnellen Speed und hab DSL16k. Ich zahle dafür aber genausoviel wie manch ein Idiot, der sich täglich 1-2 Filme und 4 Musikalben kostenlos aus dem Netz besorgt - warum soll ich denn für die Technik, die man für solche User benötigt, mit meinem Tarif mitzahlen? Ich find es daher völlig okay, wenn derjenige dann mehr zahlt - es darf aber die Volumengrenze nicht zu "streng" sein, oder der Aufpreis für mehr Volumen nicht zu hoch, damit nicht gewisse Leute von etwas ausgeschlossen werden. Wenn zB HD-Videos anschauen im Netz mal genauso zur Grundversorgung gehören wird wie heute das normale TV, dann muss das Mindestvolumen selbstverständlich so was abdecken. 

Die Alternative wäre, dass ALLE mehr zahlen müssen, denn es kommt "dank" Videostreaming&co nunmal immer mehr und mehr und mehr Volumen zusammen, und dafür ist mehr Technik nötig. 

Vlt hätte man es einfach anders "verkaufen" sollen: anstatt von Drosselung für alle zu sprechen und endlosen FullSpeed nur gegen Aufpreis, hätte man einfach neue Tarife einführen können, die günstiger sind, aber dafür dann eine Drosselung nach Erreichen eines Volumen X haben.




> Für die Gamer wird ne schwere Zeit anbrechen, da man neuerdings zu fast allen Spielen online sein muß, um spielen zu können.
> Und wie sieht es für diejenigen aus, die gerne Shooter wie Battlefield zocken?


 das ist völlig unproblematisch, denn BF3 oder andere Games sind ja kein Echtzeitvideos, da fließen überhaupt nicht wirklich viele Daten. Das sind nur Koordinaten und "Aktionscodes", das sind selbst mit Teamchat pro Stunde vielleicht 10-20MB, damit kommt man nicht auf viele GB pro Monat. Selbst bei 8 Stunden JEDEN Tag sind das nur 5GB. Onlinegaming ist also nun wirklich kein Faktor für überdurchschnittlichen Traffic, außer das Game zieht alle 2 Tage neue Riesenpatches.




> Ich habe mir bisher nicht den Kopf zerbrochen, was für eine Datenmenge so beim Dauerzocken anfällt, denn seit 2000 habe ich ne Flat. Schließlich will meine thailändische Frau auch ihren Spaß im Internet haben und schaut bevorzugt Thai-TV. Da kommt ne im Monat Menge zusammen.


 dann sind halt dafür ein paar Euro mehr nötig, damit du nen Tarif mit mehr Volumen hast, FALLS Du denn überhaupt mal nen neuen Vertrag machen willst/musst. Wäre das denn sooo schlimm? Vor kurzem wäre nicht mal ansatzweise die Chance dagewesen, so einen Sender hier zu bekommen...


----------



## wurzn (24. April 2013)

Zocken is schon ein faktor. Hoste mal ne runde arma. Und patches gibts eh ständig, meist paar gig. Warum soll jemand überhaupt mehr zahlen? Verdienen sie nicht genug?  Wiso die vorhandenen leitungen nich ausnutzen? Des is kein gut, das man verbrauchen kann. Is das netz so knapp in diesem armen land? Ich kann des nicht nachvollziehn herbboy. Warum wir die einzigen sind deren festnetz volumengrenzen bekommt?  Damit die herrschaften ihren überteuerten ( mittlerweile sinnlos und überflüssigen) entertain service pushen?
Ein riesen rückschritt immer gucken zu müssen, wie groß was is. Streaming nur für die, die es sich leisten können. Und beim surfen poppen 720p werbevids auf, oder was?


----------



## therealnova (24. April 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> das ist völlig unproblematisch, denn BF3 oder andere Games sind ja kein Echtzeitvideos, da fließen überhaupt nicht wirklich viele Daten. Das sind nur Koordinaten und "Aktionscodes", das sind selbst mit Teamchat pro Stunde vielleicht 10-20MB, damit kommt man nicht auf viele GB pro Monat. Selbst bei 8 Stunden JEDEN Tag sind das nur 5GB. Onlinegaming ist also nun wirklich kein Faktor für überdurchschnittlichen Traffic, außer das Game zieht alle 2 Tage neue Riesenpatches



Es tut mir Leid dies zu sagen aber dein Fachwissen ist und bleibt nicht die Realität. Schon mal was von STEAM oder ORGIN gehört . Hast du schon mal gehört das CD, DVD und Blue Rays im Spiele UNIVERSUM Vergangenheit sind? Also die Zukunft wo wir jetzt schon sind ist so: 

Ich kaufe ein Spiel über z.B. STEAM (da es häufiger günstiger ist). Warum mach ich dies? Ein Spiel zu downloaden ist meist Günstiger da man keine Verpackung hat ( viele Spiele werden in Geschäft auch nur noch mit CD KEY verkauft ohne DVD in der Verpackung ) und DVD. Zweitens, keine DVD heißt kein Verlust, des Spiels durch KRATZER oder VERLIEREN der DVD.

Da du das Beispiel BF3 genommen hast weist du ja wie groß die Updates sind. Grade für Premium USER, die alle Erweiterungen sich gekauft haben. Spiel neu installieren locker 30 GB weg, Spiel zocken pro Tag bei 5 Stunden Spielzeit 200 mb, nur der Multiplayer. Dann kommt, Teamspeak, Youtube.de, Pc-games.de, Google.de, paar kleine Programme von Chip.de dazu und das auf einen Monat allein gerechnet, kommst du nur den halben Monat, wenn auch immer, mit dein Volumen rum und was machst du dann? Herbboy:" TJA Pech gehabt, muss ich wohl den Rest des Monats auf meine 16k Leitung verzichten, macht ja nichts." Wenn das deine Meinung ist Prost Mahlzeit. Warum schenkst du den nicht gleich der Telekom dein Geld sie haben doch verdient. 



Herbboy schrieb:


> ich sag nur, dass ich es nachvollziehen kann, wenn die vielkeicht 10% der Leute, die wirklich extrem viel Traffic verursachen, mehr zahlen müssen für vollen Speed. Ich zB lade selten größere Sachen runter, streame auch nicht viel, will aber natürlich trotzdem schnellen Speed und hab DSL16k. Ich zahle dafür aber genausoviel wie manch ein Idiot, der sich täglich 1-2 Filme und 4 Musikalben kostenlos aus dem Netz besorgt - warum soll ich denn für die Technik, die man für solche User benötigt, mit meinem Tarif mitzahlen?



Bist du ein Rassist? 
Jeder der mehr herunterlädt als du ist ein Verbrecher (Da er ja automatisch illegal downloaden muss nach deiner Meinung)? 
Jeder der mehr herunterlädt als du, den bezahlst du? 
Jeder der eine  Familie hat wo 4 Leute im Internet hängen bezeichnest du also als Verbrecher (Da sie ja automatisch illegal downloaden müssen nach deiner Meinung)?

Gutes Beispiel grade von meiner Frau: Wenn du in eine Disco/ Party gehst und du musst einmalig 20 Euro bezahlen fürs FLATRATE Trinken, geht jeder davon aus das man so viel trinken kann wie man will. Du mein Freund sagst „Wär mehr Trinkt als ich den bezahl ich das Trinken und das will ich nicht“. Du bist so ein Egoist!! 

Ich versuch mal weiterhin etwas Sachlich zu bleiben. Du weißt schon das vor ein PAAR Jahren, es Spiele gab die 700 mb groß waren und auf eine CD passten ( CD ja so was gab es mal unglaublich ). Dann kamen die DVD mit 4 gb Speicher (BOOOR was für eine Erfindung in so kurzer Zeit) und die Spiele wurden größer ( was du nicht sagst ). Dann kam vor nicht allzu langer Zeit ein Göttlicher Strahl vom Himmel und brachte uns die BLUE RAY ( ne jetzt hör aber auf ) und sie hatte 25 gb Speicher mit einer Lage (ich werde nicht mehr). Und jetzt die Frage an die Zuschauer , was passierte mit den Spielen ? RICHTIG sie wurden Größer. Aber was kam danach, noch eine neue CD Art mit mehr Speicher? Die Antwort ist NEIN keine CD Art, sondern das CLOUD System oder Plattform System. Dies ermöglicht Spielern ihre Spiele per Internet zu laden. Was passiert mit den Spielen sie werden immer Größer da die Festplatten größer und EIGENTLICH das Internet immer schneller werden sollte, was aber leider nicht passieren wird, da ja leider das Internet verlangsamt wird, damit Geld gierige Unternehmen mehr Kohle bekommen. Daumen hoch, das mein lieber Freund befürwortest du. Lasst uns das Internet Zensieren!!!!!!


----------



## Troop5 (24. April 2013)

Sorry, aber 10%? Ist wohl mal ein sehr geringer (und komplett unrealistischer) Wert.
Die T-Kom hat auf ihrer Seite mal "lustig" Vorgerechnet. 75 GB wären ausreichend für: 10 Filme in normaler Qualität, 3 Filme in HD, 16 Stunden Online Gaming, 400 Photos und 60 Stunden Internetradio.
So, jetzt benutzt nicht jeder "Entertain" (weil das von der T-Kom freundlicherweise "ausgenommen" wird von der Regelung) sondern einfach Maxdome. Und du guckst dir jeden Abend zum Feierabend nen Film an.
Sind also schonmal 30 Filme. Dann hast du nen HD Fernseher, guckst dir das also in HD an. Schon haste die Kapazität locker gesprengt.

Dann haste noch zwei Kinder die nun nichtmehr im Kleinkind alter sind und auch mal nen MMO Zocken. 16 Stunden im Monat? Ja, äh eher an einem Wochenende. Plus die Abendrunde zocken, sind auch nochmal 2 Stunden daddeln.
Bist du bei mindestens 60 Stunden pro Monat. Machste nochmal 40 Stunden drauf fürs WE (5 Stunden, pro Kind, pro Wochenende), bist du bei 100 Stunden Onlinegaming.
Dann zockt man vielleicht selbst noch, das ist da gar nicht mit drin.

Dann surfste noch regelmässig durchs Netz, schaust dir Let's Plays an oder ähnliches, kommste auch gut auf 10-20 Stunden, pro Monat.

Und dann, kaufste dir noch das ein oder andere Spiel im Monat, was mal eben 10+X GB groß ist.

Äh, ja ist klar.

Und da soll man als "Normaluser" mit 75 GB auskommen? Im Jahr 2000 vielleicht, aber nicht 2013.

Und nen größeres Packet buchen, oder auf Entertain (was nicht überall in Deutschland verfügbar ist) wechseln, kommt für einige, aus dem eben genannten Grund (Verfügbarkeit) nicht in Frage.

So, und jetzt reden wir noch von 10% der User?
Ich glaube kaum.

Ich komme, bei der Beispielrechnung, die jeder locker selbst nachmachen kann auf folgende Werte als "Normal" User:

100 Stunden Onlinegaming
30 HD Filme pro Monat
10+X GB an "normalen" Downloads
10 Stunden Youtube Videos

Und da ist das normale Surfen, mit Email Schreiben, Bilder angucken, Chatten, Videochat, etc noch gar nicht mit drin.
DAS meine Freunde, ist realistischer, für eine deutsche Durchschnittsfamilie.


----------



## MisterSmith (24. April 2013)

Kwengie schrieb:


> @Mr. Smith:
> Bei Deinen Ausführungen verstehe ich nur Bahnhof, daß Du plötzlich von zwei verschiedenen Werten berichtest.
> Ich habe von 6 auf 16.000 aufgestockt und das reicht mir vollkommen. Dieser neue Vertrag ist etwas günstiger als der alte, den ich vor Jahren abgeschlossen hatte.
> ... und in diesem Vertrag ist praktisch alles zusammengefasst, so daß ich auf unterschiedliche Anbieter verzichten kann.


Die Werte schwanken halt, ich habe 32.000 und bei einer optimalen Verbindung wird diese Bandbreite auch erreicht. Ich bin damit auch zufrieden, mir ging es nur darum die Leute etwas zu warnen, die einen Wechsel zum Kabelinternet als die tolle Alternative sehen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. April 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Die Werte schwanken halt, ich habe 32.000 und bei einer optimalen Verbindung wird diese Bandbreite auch erreicht. Ich bin damit auch zufrieden, mir ging es nur darum die Leute etwas zu warnen, die einen Wechsel zum Kabelinternet als die tolle Alternative sehen.


Sagen wir es mal so: Es wäre eine mögliche Alternative, weil dort noch keine Neuregelung des Datemvolumens angekündigt wurde und wohl auch nicht wird, denn Unity Media und Co. würden sich ja sonst ins eigene Fleisch schneiden.
Voraussetzung ist natürlich, man hat ohnehin schon einen Haushalt mit Kabelanschluss.


----------



## therealnova (24. April 2013)

Troop5 du sprichst mir von der Seele. Mit Familie ist das Volumen innerhalb von ein Paar Tagen aufgebraucht und man kann warten bis zum nächsten Monat. Willkommen in der Vergangenheit.


----------



## Kwengie (24. April 2013)

bei Golem.de habe ich in Erfahrung bringen können, auch weil ich den Newsletter von denen bekomme, daß die Telekom eigentlich die volle Kontrolle über die Internet-Nutzung haben will.



> Nicht die Kosten für den Breitbandausbau, sondern die Kontrolle über die Inhalte sind die wahren Gründe für das Ende der Flatrate bei der Telekom. Das ist gefährlich, weil es das Prinzip der Netzneutralität zerstört - und das geht jeden an.



Quelle:
http://www.golem.de/news/imho-die-t...edium=e-mail&utm_campaign=golem.de-newsletter


@Herbboy:
mir geht es auch um mein Hobby, dem PC-Spielen und mit Sicherheit wirst Du auch wissen, daß immer Unmengen an Daten heruntergeladen werden und daß alleine mein Battlefield 3-Ordner, ohne alle DLCs zu haben, fast 40 GB groß ist
Hast Du auch mal an die Gruppe gedacht oder an die SimCity- sowie Diablo III-Spieler, die immer online sein müssen?
Und wie hier schon angeklungen ist, werden immer große Patche bereitgestellt und bei Battlefield 3 vergeht Dir Hören und Sehen.


----------



## Skynet800 (24. April 2013)

Corlagon schrieb:


> offiziell gleicht man seine preise der konkurrenz an. viel spaß bei dem versuch etwas gegenteiliges zu beweisen.


 

Preisanpassung Zug um Zug wäre wohl sicher zulässig. Aber lt. Artikel wurde hier ja im Vorfeld schon beschlossen, das alle Ihre Preise erhöhen. Das Thema müßte mit der Pressemitteilung "man habe sich abgesprochen" eigentlich schon durch sein. Ist dann ja sozusagen mit böswilligem Vorsatz. Da müßte es meiner Meinung nach Rechtsmittel geben.


----------



## Herbboy (24. April 2013)

therealnova schrieb:


> Es tut mir Leid dies zu sagen aber dein Fachwissen ist und bleibt nicht die Realität. Schon mal was von STEAM oder ORGIN gehört . Hast du schon mal gehört das CD, DVD und Blue Rays im Spiele UNIVERSUM Vergangenheit sind?


 ja und? Du lädst doch aber nicht monatlich hunderte von Gb an Spielen neu runter, was soll das also? 





> Da du das Beispiel BF3 genommen hast weist du ja wie groß die Updates sind. Grade für Premium USER, die alle Erweiterungen sich gekauft haben. Spiel neu installieren locker 30 GB weg, Spiel zocken pro Tag bei 5 Stunden Spielzeit 200 mb, nur der Multiplayer. Dann kommt, Teamspeak, Youtube.de, Pc-games.de, Google.de, paar kleine Programme von Chip.de dazu und das auf einen Monat allein gerechnet, kommst du nur den halben Monat, wenn auch immer, mit dein Volumen rum und was machst du dann? Herbboy:" TJA Pech gehabt, muss ich wohl den Rest des Monats auf meine 16k Leitung verzichten, macht ja nichts."


 Unsinn, du KANNST doch auch nen Tarif wählen mit mehr Traffic - du wirst nicht nach X GB gebremst und kannst dagegen nichts machen. Und ich sage nur, dass ich es okay finde, wenn Leute mit weniger Traffic weniger zahlen als die mit sehr viel. Wer dann wieviel zahlt usw., das wird sich dann noch zeigen - ich fänd es zB unverschämt, wenn die Weniguser weiterhin 35-40€ zahlen und mehr Traffic dann direkt 20€ mehr kostet. 





> Bist du ein Rassist?
> Jeder der mehr herunterlädt als du ist ein Verbrecher (Da er ja automatisch illegal downloaden muss nach deiner Meinung)?
> Jeder der mehr herunterlädt als du, den bezahlst du?
> Jeder der eine Familie hat wo 4 Leute im Internet hängen bezeichnest du also als Verbrecher (Da sie ja automatisch illegal downloaden müssen nach deiner Meinung)?


 was redest Du da für einen Stuss? Erstens ist ene Gruppe von Leuten mit gleichem verhalten keine "Rasse," und zweiten habe ich nur als extremes Beispiel gesagt, dass ich nicht einsehe, sogar für diejenigen mitzuzahlen, die auf Kosten der Flatrates auch noch illegal runterladen und damit Geld sparen, weil sie sich gar nix mehr kaufen. Das heißt doch nicht im umkehrschluss, dass ich das jedem unterstelle, der viel Traffic hat ^^ ich finde nur DIEjenigen unter den Users besonders schlimm, die illegal runterladen. Und es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn ausgerechnet DIE besonders laut rumschreien aufgrund der telekom-Pläne.



> Gutes Beispiel grade von meiner Frau: Wenn du in eine Disco/ Party gehst und du musst einmalig 20 Euro bezahlen fürs FLATRATE Trinken, geht jeder davon aus das man so viel trinken kann wie man will. Du mein Freund sagst „Wär mehr Trinkt als ich den bezahl ich das Trinken und das will ich nicht“. Du bist so ein Egoist!!


 Das ist kein gutes Beispiel, denn im Gegensatz zu solchen Parties wird eben das Datenaufkommen nunmal in den letzten 2-3 Jahren immer mehr und mehr - bei den Parties aber trinken die Leute im Schnitt relativ gleichviel. Wenn aber auf solchen Parties plötzlich sagen wie mal 50% der Leute doppelt so viel trinken wie vor nem Jahr, dann würde das für die Party bedeuten: Preise rauf! Dann werden viele Leute aber nicht mehr hingehen - also könnte der Club ein neues Tarifmodell machen zB Eintritt 20€ und die ersten 3 Liter Bier für lau, und wer mehr will zahlt nochmal 5€ drauf. 

Die telekom könnte auch einfach alle Preise erhöhen - oder sie macht es eben wie jetzt geplant. Nur finde ich die Idee absolut unglücklich vermittelt. Wenn die gesagt hätten "Neue Tarife: es wird leider etwas teurer, aber wer weniger Traffic verbraucht, kommt günstiger weg", würd kein Hahn danach krähen... 





> Ich versuch mal weiterhin etwas Sachlich zu bleiben. Du weißt schon das vor ein PAAR Jahren, es Spiele gab die 700 mb groß waren und auf eine CD passten ( CD ja so was gab es mal unglaublich ). Dann kamen die DVD mit 4 gb Speicher (BOOOR was für eine Erfindung in so kurzer Zeit) und die Spiele wurden größer ( was du nicht sagst ). Dann kam vor nicht allzu langer Zeit ein Göttlicher Strahl vom Himmel und brachte uns die BLUE RAY ( ne jetzt hör aber auf ) und sie hatte 25 gb Speicher mit einer Lage (ich werde nicht mehr). Und jetzt die Frage an die Zuschauer , was passierte mit den Spielen ? RICHTIG sie wurden Größer.


 Quatsch, Bluray für Spiele hat sich nie durchgesetzt, und die Spiele sind seit zig Jahren auf 1-3 DVDs - ich weiß nicht mal, ob es überhaupt auch ein Game mit sogar 4 DVDs gibt.




> Aber was kam danach, noch eine neue CD Art mit mehr Speicher? Die Antwort ist NEIN keine CD Art, sondern das CLOUD System oder Plattform System. Dies ermöglicht Spielern ihre Spiele per Internet zu laden. Was passiert mit den Spielen sie werden immer Größer da die Festplatten größer und EIGENTLICH das Internet immer schneller werden sollte...


 ziemlich seltsame Theorie... weil das Internet schneller wird und man mehr Platz für Games, machen die Spielehersteller dann einfach mal so größere Spiele? Und das, obwohl ja trotzdem noch etliche Leute KEIN schnelles Internet haben? An sich sind die Games seit vielen Jahren immer irgendwas zwischen 5-15GB (ohne irgendwelche Mappacks&co)

Und so oder so: man lädt doch nicht zig Spiele innerhalb von 2-3 Tagen runter - was also soll das? Und wer das doch tut und sehr sher viel runterlädt, der wird eh mind DSL50k haben, wo die Trafficgrenze ja sowieso deutlich höher liegen wird - und wem das immer noch nicht reicht, zahlt halt ein bisschen drauf oder sucht sich nen anderen Anbieter, wo ist das Problem? Selbst wenn einem mal die Festplatte verreckt, man kein Backup hat und somit unerwartet viele Spiele auf einmal neu runterladen will: dann kommt zu den Kosten der neuen HDD halt noch ein paar Euro dazu, damit man für den laufenden Monat keine Drosselung hat.


----------



## Troop5 (24. April 2013)

Also ich werde Kündigen und zu nem anderen Anbieter wechseln, der KEINE Drosselung hat.

Soll die Telekom doch sehen wo sie bleibt. Ich sehe nicht ein, denen weiter Geld in den Rachen zu schmeißen.

Weil, wie ich schon sagte, bei uns ist das Volumen von 75 GB ratzefatz leergelutscht und dann mit nur noch 50% der hier bei mir erhältlichen Leitung rumzugammeln, äh nein danke. Dann hätte ich DSL 3000 bestellt, wenn ich DSL 3000 hätte haben wollen.


----------



## Herbboy (24. April 2013)

Troop5 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber 10%? Ist wohl mal ein sehr geringer (und komplett unrealistischer) Wert.
> Die T-Kom hat auf ihrer Seite mal "lustig" Vorgerechnet. 75 GB wären ausreichend für: 10 Filme in normaler Qualität, 3 Filme in HD, 16 Stunden Online Gaming, 400 Photos und 60 Stunden Internetradio.


 ich meinte 10% wirklich GANZ extreme User. Zudem ab ich nie gesagt, dass ich die GB-Grenzen passend finde, sondern ständig betont, dass die Grenzen natürlich auch lebensnah erfolgen müssen. Wer zB sehr oft Filme "online ausleiht", der nimmt halt dann den 50k-Tarif, bei dem die Grenzen deutlich höher sind. Den Tarif muss die telekom dann natürlich einem auch dann verkaufen, wenn technisch nur 16k ankommt, oder aber es muss einen 16k-Tarif geben mit dem Volumen des 50k-Vertages, der aber dann auch etwas weniger kostet als der 50k-Tarif.

Ob nun jemand, der zB per maxdome oft HD-Filme schaut, nicht auch an sich in Kauf nehmen müsste, dass er einen vlt etwas höheren Tarif nehmen muss, lass ich mal dahingestellt. Aber ich finde es zumindest nicht ungerecht, wenn Leute, die so was NICHT machen, weil sie lieber in einer Videothek gehen oder so, einen Tarif haben können, der etwas günstiger ist.

Aber so oder so: ich habe nur die Grundidee "bewertet" - über die Datengrenzen und Preise habe ich nichts gesagt, da muss sich zeigen, ob und inwiefern die okay sind. Es kann gut sein, dass ich die neuen Tarife, wenn sie dann rauskommen, völlig daneben finde, obwohl ich grundsätzlich die Idee okay finde, dass Extremuser mehr zahlen als Weniguser oder besser gesagt: dass es für Weniguser günstigere Tarife gibt.

Es kann gut sein, dass ich zb auch einen höheren Tarif bräuchte. 






> Ich komme, bei der Beispielrechnung, die jeder locker selbst nachmachen kann auf folgende Werte als "Normal" User:


 Sorry, aber "normal" ist das noch lange nicht, dass "man" viel online spielt und FIlme per Internet schaut. In meinem Bekanntenkreis (zwischen 25 und 45 Jahre) kenn ich niemanden, der Filme per Internet schaut (außer mal youtube), und nur 3-4 Leute, die "mal" online spielen, aber auch das dann nur vlt 2-3 Std die Woche.



> 100 Stunden Onlinegaming
> 30 HD Filme pro Monat
> 10+X GB an "normalen" Downloads
> 10 Stunden Youtube Videos


 Und wieviele GB sind das am Ende dann? Und die 100Std Gaming + 30 Filme sind aber für 3-4 Personen, oder?


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (25. April 2013)

Also die Grenzen sind schon etwas sehr krass gewählt. Ich streame zwar nur Youtube Videos oder Livestreams im Gamingbereich, aber damit komm ich allein schon locker auf 80 GB. Bei mir hängen in der WG aber auch noch 4 andere mit dran und da ist das Volumen schnell weiter oben. Letzten Monat waren wir laut Zähler bei 290 GB, was aber auch damit zusammenhängt, dass ich bei Steam Hitman, Max Payne 3 und noch ein paar andere Spiele reinstallieren musste, bzw neu installiert habe. Bereits Hitman und Max Payne 3 hätten die 75 GB gesprengt.


----------

